# Have you seen this yet?



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont know how well the image will upload, but the pex is branded "shark bite"


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

PlumberJake said:


> I dont know how well the image will upload, but the pex is branded "shark bite"


Its sold in home cheapo

Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Been around awhile now.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yep, that is a Home Depot brand of pex. All their pex fittings are shark-bite brand if I am not mistaken. 

I know quite a few folks at my local HD, and they were practically bragging when they finally added a Pex section in plumbing. Of course I laughed at them and told them they are about 5 years behind.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

seen it a few months ago. sharkbite also makes their own crimpers


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I've used it before and as far as Pex goes, it's not bad. I would only use it in a ditch because it only comes in rolls and is some stiff stuff.


----------



## adimat111 (Jul 23, 2012)

Well.. Even i could not recognize the image..


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

adimat111 said:


> Well.. Even i could not recognize the image..


Ah jeez man, if you couldnt what chance do us lowly mortals have??!?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> Ah jeez man, if you couldnt what chance do us lowly mortals have??!?


 HAHAHA !!! EXACTLY ! :laughing:


----------

